# Door handle rubber paint peeling and buttons fading



## mybluesky (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi all,

I think this is a thread a lot of people can benefit from that have problems with the rubber paint on the interior door handle. Anyways as you can see in these pictures the rubber paint on the door handle is wearing off and it leaves unpleasant scuff marks and it really bothers me. I was wondering if anyone had any remedies or DIYs for this. I don't think the dealership would do anything to replace the unit. Also concerning the black buttons does anyone know of any kind of touch up paint I can buy that will match the same color as the buttons? Thanks again for your input.

http://good-times.webshots.com/album/568815478KmnTAW?vhost=good-times


----------



## DetailDan (Jul 3, 2007)

You might find this interesting, http://www.autopia.org/forum/pro-de...paired-scratched-bmw-interior-trim-piece.html


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

There's a company that I have linked on my other PC that I will post tomorrow...they have all those buttons used for about 20 bucks each...at the moment I can't recall the name

Sorry I found it

http://www.ihkabuttons.com/buttons.html


----------



## Bill-SD (Feb 18, 2002)

dboy11 said:


> There's a company that I have linked on my other PC that I will post tomorrow...they have all those buttons used for about 20 bucks each...at the moment I can't recall the name
> 
> Sorry I found it
> 
> http://www.ihkabuttons.com/buttons.html


Very interesting link!

mybluesky - If you car is still under warranty, they should take care of that for you.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Bill-SD said:


> Very interesting link!
> 
> mybluesky - If you car is still under warranty, they should take care of that for you.


My old e39 has cracked buttons that's where I got that from...pretty good source for those little buggers


----------



## lild (Sep 11, 2007)

the interior peices can be repainted with interior trim paint, or have a auto motive paint store mix and matched the paint for you,get some paint adhesive and you can spray it your self. surpriseingly, advance auto may have some in a can that will match, or the autopaint store may have some to match. if you need details, i'll do my best. as for the buttons i have taken some testors model black paint and just touched up the white spots.


----------



## lild (Sep 11, 2007)

better yet, i just thought of this. we sometimes hire a mobile interior repair guy. call a few bodyshops and see if they have a recomendation for mobile interior repair service, and if they don't have any, try your insurance comp.. you'll may have to search for one, but they are worth the money.


----------



## dpritchett (Sep 6, 2006)

Bill-SD said:


> Very interesting link!
> 
> mybluesky - If you car is still under warranty, they should take care of that for you.


+1 - Under warranty, the dealer replaced the entire armrest on my drivers side door because of the pealing plastic. I believe (not positive though) that there is a service bulletin addressing the issue, but the customer has to complain.


----------

